# Bacon wrapped peppers



## texasgirl (Jan 23, 2007)

It's been a while since I've shared a recipe, 
My nephew in law made these and they were so gooood!!

Jalepeno peppers, leave stems for holding.
Cheese of your choice, should be a firm cheese like cheddar
bacon, cut in halves.
toothpicks

Slice one side of pepper and clean out veins and seeds. Insert cheese and close the pepper. Wrap a raw piece of bacon around it and insert toothpick to hold shut. Bake at 350 for about 30 minutes or until bacon is cooked.


----------



## kadesma (Jan 23, 2007)

_Texas,_
_Cades daddy is going to love this one..The hotter the better for him _

_kadesma_


----------



## jpmcgrew (Jan 23, 2007)

I can make a meal out of those.Yummy


----------



## texasgirl (Jan 23, 2007)

They are so good, but so bad too!! LOL


----------



## GB (Jan 23, 2007)

Yummmmmmmmmmm!!!


----------



## philly29 (Jan 23, 2007)

Oh that sounds so good, i will definately try this one day.  Thanks.


----------



## mad_evo99 (Jan 29, 2007)

Two questions for you...

1. Do the peppers stay crunchy after baking that long? I tried breading some and only baked for 12 minutes at 350, and they were crunchy and not that great.

2. Is there a trick to taking the veins and seeds? It seemed to take me forever!

Thanks!


----------



## letscook (Jan 29, 2007)

i use the same recipe except after i have cleaned them i soak them in ice water for a few hours. then i stuff them with cream cheese and wrap the bacon around them and toothpick them. then  love to cook them on the grill.    like to serve them with a sweet and sour sauce.  i can never make enough of them. they go as fast as i can make them.


----------

